
Chinese hackers 'slurped 50 MB of US gov email' - iuguy
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/12/06/wikileaks_chinese_hacking/
======
goombastic
The chinese are going nuts these days. They are desperate for the "final"
advantage.

